# Backyard Training



## marques (May 25, 2018)




----------



## FriedRice (Jun 25, 2018)

You don't need that make-shift padding. Tony Ferguson didn't need them.  Go hard or go home.


----------



## jobo (Jun 25, 2018)

marques said:


>


It's a shame it's not a triffid,or you might get some target practise,


----------

